# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Druk op de borst

## theaaker

Ik heb een druk op m'n borst en ook pijn op de borst. Zelfs drinken is pijnlijk. Het voelt echt benauwd. Ik weet niet of het ermee te maken heb maar ik heb ook een stijve nek.

Vriendelijke groeten,

Thea Aker

----------


## sietske763

hoi, heb je het al lang??persoonlijk zou ik langs HA gaan, even dingen uitsluiten, heb je ook uitstralende pijn naar linker arm??

----------


## theaaker

Ik had het toen ik gisterochtend wakker werd. Maar ik heb geen uitstraling naar m'n been hoor. Het lijkt vandaag wat minder te zijn. Ik wacht het nog een dagje af.

----------

